# Slender!



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Anyone played it???

http://slendergame.com/

Fecking crapped my self playing it lmao

:lol:


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Haven't played it, but watched this vid on Youtube...






Skip to 04:00 & 10:15 :lol:


----------

